# Cool new AR-15 stock might enter production soon



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Or at the very least a patent application has been filed. The Ax stock! Hatchet stock maybe? Telescoping tomahawk?

Yes, someone is really trying to patent this. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh my.


Sentry18 said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


The first thing I see is that you're going to puncture your throat just shouldering the thing.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe the ax can be carried in a picked and switched out with the butt of the gun when needed. Smh. I would like to see the inventor try a prototype and do as zoomzoom says.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I can hear cries of "fix battle axes" instead of "fix bayonets" in my head


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is the low capacity California edition.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Put your eye out with one of those.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like this rifle so you can shoot people seeking up on you!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sneaking not seeking.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I like this rifle so you can shoot people seeking up on you!


Is it CA compliant?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It looks like it was designed by a firefighter that wanted to be a cop. Does your SIL hold the patent?


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Or at the very least a patent application has been filed. The Ax stock! Hatchet stock maybe? Telescoping tomahawk?
> 
> Yes, someone is really trying to patent this. What could possibly go wrong?


Don't think the girls will like this one very much...... looks like a mastectomy in the making!
vract:


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Balls004 said:


> Is it CA compliant?


My guess would be yes since myth busters is in California. Besides a gun like this one is what most politicians want, a one time use for the owner.


----------

